# Dana White Hates Jon Fitch



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> "I didn't think it was a draw," White told ESPN.com. "I looked at the scorecards and the two judges who had it a draw scored the first two rounds for Penn and the third round a 10-8 [for Fitch].
> 
> "Personally, I scored the first two rounds for Penn and had him winning the fight. There's no doubt B.J. got pounded in the third round, but that wasn't a 10-8 round."


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/2...nn-jon-fitch-draw-shows-limits-of-mma-scoring

ALL THREE JUDGES GAVE IT A 10-8, and this guy says it was a win for BJ? I mean I get he doesn't sell huge PPV numbers but jesus, really? You thought Bj won when Bj didn't even think he won?

Haters gonna Hate.

Jon should pack his shit and go dominate SF, he gets treated worse than Hendo did.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dana is just upset that his "Fitch assassin" couldn't put him away and arguably lost. I love how crazy Fitch drives Dana White by not kissing his ass and pretty much flat-out stating that Dana is a prick whenever Dana criticises him. I think it's hilarious because Fitch is constantly a thorn in Dana's side that Dana just can't get out. Fitch wins fights, he does so impressively. He's 13-1-1 in the UFC. Dana would love to cut him, but he knows that he can't because he would look like an idiot for doing so. Anyone else think it was funny during the whole AKA scandal with the UFC video game how Fitch was the ONLY fighter out of the camp who was actually released out of Dana's emotional breakdown?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

there are some ppl that argue that just because he didnt damage penn that much it wasnt a 10-8 round..im guessing dana has the same philosophy because thats the ONLY reason that round wouldnt be a 10-8

but the thing is...who the hell said you have to damage some1 to have a 10-8 round? does it say that in the rules? if it does i didnt know

as far as i know a 10-8 round is a round where one fighter DOMINATED the other fighter the whole round...right off the bat fitch took bj down and pounded on him nonstop until the end of the round...how is that NOT a 10-8 round? penn did NOTHING the WHOLE round...theres really no excuse for it to be a 10-9 round...penn gets a 9 for surviving? even a 10-8 round is generous

but i did think bj won rounds 1 and 2 so i do think it was a draw...this really reminds me of the machida-rampage fight...machida had a hell of a 3rd round but 1 and 2, even though they were close, went to rampage

penn was the agressor, got TDs, did damage, improved positions on the ground...first 2 rounds he did really well in terms of actual scoring criteria


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> Dana is just upset that his "Fitch assassin" couldn't put him away and arguably lost. I love how crazy Fitch drives Dana White by not kissing his ass and pretty much flat-out stating that Dana is a prick whenever Dana criticises him. I think it's hilarious because Fitch is constantly a thorn in Dana's side that Dana just can't get out. Fitch wins fights, he does so impressively. He's 13-1-1 in the UFC. Dana would love to cut him, but he knows that he can't because he would look like an idiot for doing so. Anyone else think it was funny during the whole AKA scandal with the UFC video game how Fitch was the ONLY fighter out of the camp who was actually released out of Dana's emotional breakdown?


Dana is always looking for a way to can him, if Fitch went down twice, he'd be gone. Even if it was to guys at the top of the division. I mean if Penn did half of what Jon's done in the UFC he'd have fought for the title at least 5 times if not more. Look at that fight, coming in Jon had taken out Gono, Thiago, Saunders(injury replacement for Alves), Pierce(injury replacement for Alves) and Thiago Alves. The Alves fight was supposed to be for the WW shot, but Shields comes over puts on a piss poor performance split decision(that he lost imho) and Jon gets jumped. Because somehow Jake's performance was somehow better than Jon's one sided dominate UD over a BETTER FIGHTER. Penn had two losses to Edgar at LW and a quick KO over and aging Hughes yet if Penn had won he'd be getting the shot at a man who's beaten him (to the point of quitting on the stool) twice.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fitch and Maynard are the same. They just can NOT put away anybody. If only Penn subbed em or at least had more gas in his tank. Mind you that's a 167lb er grappling with a 170+ at his own game. As BJ said it was like circuit training...lolz! He looked great in the 1st and part of the 2nd. One thing is for sure having Hughes train with em made some differences. That's just Hughes. Penn needs stronger training partners to push em to the limits the way GJ camp does. 

GJ camp 

5-10 rounds. Each round GSP has to fight a new opponent; Jardine, Nate, Rashad, Carwin, etc. Not only does his cardio/conditioning have to be there, but he has to adapt to a new fighter. 

Penn does not have that. Which is crazy considering how good he is. Penn drawing and actually almost winning the 
2nd top WW shows something folks. 

What makes Penn fights interesting is that he's fairly durable, but he's undersized. That means he has to fight with technique. I gotta see him vs Thiago Alves, Serra, and the heavier hitters.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Fitch has several demerits working against him:

1. fighting management in the licensing of his image for the UFC video game.

2. being the most boring fighter in the ufc

The second factor has to weigh very heavily in any decision or statement Dana makes about Fitch. 

Personally, the 3rd round was not 10-8. Maynard Frankie rd.1 was 10-8. btw, anyone who thinks that mma judging is a reliable index of any kind is simply lost. 

lovingly, michelangelo


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So what seems to be the opinion with some members on the board is if the judges say Penn won the first two, people say the judges are blind, but when the judges say Fitch got a 10-8, the judges were spot on?

It sounds like a some of Fitch's fans not liking that it went to a draw.

Personally, the draw was perfect. Penn won R1 and R2, and Fitch did get a 10-8. This is the best scored fight in recent memory.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I had round 1 going to Penn and make no mistake that round 2 was close, I gave it to Penn but thought it could go either way. I'm no MMA judge, just a devout fan and all the 10-8's I've ever seen involved the other fighter getting rocked or dropped.

I think the 10-8 is justifiable in the fact that fitch pounded on him from guard for the whole five minutes, but come on, he just pounded on him from guard. Fitch's style worked against him if anything.

I don't like Dana, but I can't stand Jon Fitch, he kills the momentum of any card he's on. If you like him that's your business and I wouldn't hold it against you so please respect my disdain for this boring fighter.

I think Dana hates him because he's killing the division, he has nothing to offer GSP IMO and meanwhile he's eating up all the other contenders. It's a lose/lose situation. 

My question is; if fitch gets the title shot and gets dominated by St Pierre like he did at UFC 87...what then?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> So what seems to be the opinion with some members on the board is if the judges say Penn won the first two, people say the judges are blind, but when the judges say Fitch got a 10-8, the judges were spot on?
> 
> It sounds like a some of Fitch's fans not liking that it went to a draw.
> 
> Personally, the draw was perfect. Penn won R1 and R2, and Fitch did get a 10-8. This is the best scored fight in recent memory.


Well just because they messed up on round 2 doesn't mean that they will mess up on every round. For instance BJ won round 1, 10-9 and they did the right thing by giving it to BJ. Round 2 they made a mistake. And round 3 they were spot on like they were for round 1. The difference between BJ's round 1 and Fitch round 3 is immense. They were as different as black and white. So for round 1 and round 3 to be scored the same is just silly and whoever thinks its OK to score what BJ did in round 1 the same as what Jon Fitch did in round 3 is just being stupid (Looking at you Dana). I think Fitch won that fight but i wont cry over spilled milk that they gave him a draw. For instance i was much more outraged at what happened in Bisping vs Hamill or Machida vs Shogun. Dana white just hates Jon Fitch and at this point he isnt even bothering to hide it.

And people saying that Fitch didnt dmg BJ in the third are completely wrong. Sure he wasnt close to knocking BJ out BUT he did ALOT of dmg to BJ. It was apparent during the beatdown that BJ was getting weaker and weaker. When he finally got up his Face was pretty messy compared to what BJ's face usually looks like after fights. He isn't Chael Sonnen whos face easily bruises. BJ rarely shows wear and tear on his face but he showed quiet a bit once Fitch was done with him in round 3. What i would have done for it to have been a 5 round fight


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> So what seems to be the opinion with some members on the board is if the judges say Penn won the first two, people say the judges are blind, but when the judges say Fitch got a 10-8, the judges were spot on?
> 
> It sounds like a some of Fitch's fans not liking that it went to a draw.
> 
> Personally, the draw was perfect. Penn won R1 and R2, and Fitch did get a 10-8. This is the best scored fight in recent memory.


To me to only debate is the second round. The first was close but for Penn and the third was clearly Fitch, the only argument being if it was a 10-8. 

Imo, the second could probably have been a 10-10(which made an appearance earlier in the night). But if forced to give the second to someone I would have scored it for Jon (biased a little) but Penn had a take down and Jon's back for a second. Jon had a take down plus all the clinch striking and control, plus the reversal from Penn on his back and finished the last minute or so with some GnP.

But it doesn't matter, if there is any justice in the world after GSP moves to MW, these two will fight again for the vacant title and Penn will be forced to come out for the fourth.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree that the fight wasn't out of the question to be called a draw. I remember the uproar when Maynard-Edgar was called a draw too. I was scoring that round by round as I was watching and I came up with 47-47 in that fight.

I thought Fitch did enough in the second half of round 2 to take it, but having BJ winning that round was not unjust at all.

Meh makes for an interesting story line on how this is going to all play out with BJ, Fitch, Shields and GSP.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I gave the first to Penn and the second and third to Fitch all 10-9. If you don't seriously hurt your opponent I can't score a round 10-8 that is too big of an advantage to be handing out in a 3 round fight without something major happening. You shouldn't win a round just because you took someones back either Penn didn't have it that long and Fitch won the grappling overall in that round.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> To me to only debate is the second round. The first was close but for Penn and the third was clearly Fitch, the only argument being if it was a 10-8.
> 
> Imo, the second could probably have been a 10-10(which made an appearance earlier in the night). But if forced to give the second to someone I would have scored it for Jon (biased a little) but Penn had a take down and Jon's back for a second. Jon had a take down plus all the clinch striking and control, plus the reversal from Penn on his back and finished the last minute or so with some GnP.
> 
> But it doesn't matter, if there is any justice in the world after GSP moves to MW, these two will fight again for the vacant title and Penn will be forced to come out for the fourth.


Jon's takedown in the second round was caused cause Penn missed the flying knee. Penn was already on the way down before Fitch even had it in his mind to try a TD. I don't count such TD's as a TD, Penn was already heading down. Fitch did't earn it or even try for it, it. I could have taken Penn down at that moment.



SideWays222 said:


> Well just because they messed up on round 2 doesn't mean that they will mess up on every round. For instance BJ won round 1, 10-9 and they did the right thing by giving it to BJ. Round 2 they made a mistake. And round 3 they were spot on like they were for round 1. The difference between BJ's round 1 and Fitch round 3 is immense. They were as different as black and white. So for round 1 and round 3 to be scored the same is just silly and whoever thinks its OK to score what BJ did in round 1 the same as what Jon Fitch did in round 3 is just being stupid (Looking at you Dana). I think Fitch won that fight but i wont cry over spilled milk that they gave him a draw. For instance i was much more outraged at what happened in Bisping vs Hamill or Machida vs Shogun. Dana white just hates Jon Fitch and at this point he isnt even bothering to hide it.
> 
> And people saying that Fitch didnt dmg BJ in the third are completely wrong. Sure he wasnt close to knocking BJ out BUT he did ALOT of dmg to BJ. It was apparent during the beatdown that BJ was getting weaker and weaker. When he finally got up his Face was pretty messy compared to what BJ's face usually looks like after fights. He isn't Chael Sonnen whos face easily bruises. BJ rarely shows wear and tear on his face but he showed quiet a bit once Fitch was done with him in round 3. What i would have done for it to have been a 5 round fight


I'm not going to debate the fight again, it leads nowhere. My point is that when people who say Penn won round 1 and 2 and say "the judges even thought so", you cannot say "the judges were wrong" unless you expect and accept someone saying that exact same thing when you say the judges were right on something you think happened.

You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I gotta agree that this is pretty absurd by Dana.

I also for the first time really agree with the judges here, that was a draw IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Jon's takedown in the second round was caused cause Penn missed the flying knee. Penn was already on the way down before Fitch even had it in his mind to try a TD. I don't count such TD's as a TD, Penn was already heading down. Fitch did't earn it or even try for it, it. I could have taken Penn down at that moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i do expect someone to say that the judges were wrong. But its obvious that they were NOT wrong in round 3. Just like its obvious that they were not wrong in round 1. In round two that isnt obvious.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a mix of "Dana hates Jon Fitch" and "Dana has BJ's balls so deep down his throat that they're coming out of his eyes."

Indeed sir, Haters Gonna Hate.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> M.C said:
> 
> 
> > Jon's takedown in the second round was caused cause Penn missed the flying knee. Penn was already on the way down before Fitch even had it in his mind to try a TD. I don't count such TD's as a TD, Penn was already heading down. Fitch did't earn it or even try for it, it. I could have taken Penn down at that moment.
> ...


It's pretty obvious to me and to many others.

Obviously some don't agree, but that does not mean the judges were wrong or that they are stupid, and to say so - you must expect and accept others to use that same logic against you in a debate, and you can't say "no no, no, the judges were right", cause you are doing the exact same thing someone else would be doing defending a judges decision.

Basically:

You can't say X is wrong and stupid, then go off and use X for the exact same debate and claim it's right and proper.

It doens't work that way.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> It's a mix of "Dana hates Jon Fitch" and "Dana has BJ's balls so deep down his throat that they're coming out of his eyes."
> 
> Indeed sir, Haters Gonna Hate.


Yeah man I have no disrespect to Fitch they both did there thing and it happen to be a draw. I still like BJ and hope he continues to do his thing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah man I have no disrespect to Fitch they both did there thing and it happen to be a draw. I still like BJ and hope he continues to do his thing.


Bj sounded seriously down after that fight, sounded as if, had he lost he would have called it a career.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> It's pretty obvious to me and to many others.
> 
> Obviously some don't agree, but that does not mean the judges were wrong or that they are stupid, and to say so - you must expect and accept others to use that same logic against you in a debate, and you can't say "no no, no, the judges were right", cause you are doing the exact same thing someone else would be doing defending a judges decision.
> 
> ...


But the thing is. I DO EXPECT PEOPLE TO USE THAT ARGUMENT. It is also VERY apparent to me about when the judges are stupid and when they are not. if i use that argument then i know that they are being stupid. If someone uses that argument to counter me, then i know he is wrong. Just because you can make that argument both ways doesn't mean that both sides are correct.

I dont know if i can explain this through text very well. I tried my best though.. you either get what im saying or dont.

The judges can make a good decision and a bad decision in the same fight. It does not mean because thet scored 1 round properly that i have to say that they scored the rest properly too. If they gave Fitch round 1, i would have said that the judges are idiots. Same goes for giving round 3 to BJ. Round 2 is up for debate but imo they made the wrong call. Now obviously YOU think they made the right call.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Bj sounded seriously down after that fight, sounded as if, had he lost he would have called it a career.


Yeah at first I was like oh no please don't say your finished so hopefully since it was a draw he will come back even stronger.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

At the end of the fight I thought bj won or it was a drw. Could have gone either way.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> But the thing is. I DO EXPECT PEOPLE TO USE THAT ARGUMENT. It is also VERY apparent to me about when the judges are stupid and when they are not. if i use that argument then i know that they are being stupid. If someone uses that argument to counter me, then i know he is wrong. Just because you can make that argument both ways doesn't mean that both sides are correct.
> 
> I dont know if i can explain this through text very well. I tried my best though.. you either get what im saying or dont.


I understand what you're saying, but if I say "Penn won round 2 and the judges agree with me" - and you say "the judges were stupid and wrong", then you go off and say "the judges scored it a 10-8", I can just as easily say "no, Penn is a smaller guy, he was gassed the whole round, Fitch didn't come close to finishing him and he wasn't even damaged that much, the only mark he had was under his eye", and we'd be getting nowhere cause we're using the exact same evidence we have to prove our two different points.

What exactly makes your side correct? What makes the judges call right when you think it's right, and wrong when you think it's wrong? How do you know it's not right when I think it's right, and wrong when I think it's wrong?

That's why you can't use X to prove a point, then turn right around and say X is dumb, stupid, and doesn't matter/is wrong.

It just plain out does not work that way.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/2...nn-jon-fitch-draw-shows-limits-of-mma-scoring
> 
> ALL THREE JUDGES GAVE IT A 10-8, and this guy says it was a win for BJ? I mean I get he doesn't sell huge PPV numbers but jesus, really? You thought Bj won when Bj didn't even think he won?
> 
> ...




i don't think Dana was hating..
atleast i don't think so. 
it sounds more like he was giving his opinion.
he sounded professional, no curse words, no degrading comments.

Although i completely disagree.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I understand what you're saying, but if I say "Penn won round 2 and the judges agree with me" - and you say "the judges were stupid and wrong", then you go off and say "the judges scored it a 10-8", I can just as easily say "no, Penn is a smaller guy, he was gassed the whole round, Fitch didn't come close to finishing him and he wasn't even damaged that much, the only mark he had was under his eye", and we'd be getting nowhere cause we're using the exact same evidence we have to prove our two different points.
> 
> *What exactly makes your side correct? *What makes the judges call right when you think it's right, and wrong when you think it's wrong? How do you know it's not right when I think it's right, and wrong when I think it's wrong?
> 
> ...


The fight is what makes my side correct and yours wrong. Arguing round 2 is alot more reasonable because it can go either way. Round 3 is a 10-8 and you cant argue it. So far only arguments iv seen for round 3 is about what "Fitch didnt do" i have seen no argument that makes a case by giving examples of what BJ Penn did to justify giving him a 9. Fitch still got a 10 its just that BJ got a 8 because he could not do anything.

And ofcourse we are just going to go back and forth. I dont expect you to change your mind when i say the judges are stupid. Il go as far as to say that 98% of the arguments that happen. Only 2% of them will one of the people admit to being wrong and change their opinion. I plead my case just because it is a way to vent out my opinion.

*Btw i just want to add.

Iv never seen anywhere some kind of list of "requirements" needed in order to score a 10-8 round. I always took it as it being what the "Opponent" COULDNT do that gives a 10-8 round. Because if you have a dominating performance its not like you get a 12-10 round. Its your opponents score that lowers because he wasnt able to do anything but get dominated. So Fitch gets 10 cuz he was able to dominate and BJ gets 8 because he was not able to do anything. Does that make sense?*


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

According to Sherdog this is a flat out LIE by Dana anyways.

They have the official judges scores listed as:
-------------------------------
"Round 1:Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Penn
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Penn
Mike Whitman scores the round 10-9 Penn 

Round 2:Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Fitch
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-10
Mike Whitman scores the round 10-10 

Round 3:Jordan Breen scoresthe round 10-9 Fitch(29-28 Fitch)
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-8 Fitch (29-28 Fitch)
 Mike Whitman scores the round 10-9 Fitch (29-29 Draw) 


Official scores: Judge Barry Foley has it 29-28 in favor of Jon Fitch. However, judges Sal D’Amato and Chris Lee see it 28-28, making the bout a majority draw. "
--------------------

Now I have no idea how much stock you can put into this or who their sources are but it goes completely against what Dana says. Not that we should ever have to much faith in anything Sherdog says I guess.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-127-Results-amp-Live-Play-by-Play-30295


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> According to Sherdog this is a flat out LIE by Dana anyways.
> 
> They have the official judges scores listed as:
> -------------------------------
> ...


Lol what are you talking about??

You know those scores you have there are done by random people and not by the official judges?? Thats just how those people scored the fights. On the official scoring its 3 different "OFFICIAL" people. And on that one its exactly as how it was read out. What is Dana lying about exactly?? He is saying that those 2 judges gave penn the first 2 rounds and the third round a 10-8 for Fitch. Which makes perfect sense.
I think you might be confused about something...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> The fight is what makes my side correct and yours wrong. Arguing round 2 is alot more reasonable because it can go either way. Round 3 is a 10-8 and you cant argue it. So far only arguments iv seen for round 3 is about what "Fitch didnt do" i have seen no argument that makes a case by giving examples of what BJ Penn did to justify giving him a 9. Fitch still got a 10 its just that BJ got a 8 because he could not do anything.
> 
> And ofcourse we are just going to go back and forth. I dont expect you to change your mind when i say the judges are stupid. Il go as far as to say that 98% of the arguments that happen. Only 2% of them will one of the people admit to being wrong and change their opinion. I plead my case just because it is a way to vent out my opinion.
> 
> ...


You can argue it going a 10-8, and there have been people on this forum who have, so I don't know what you're talking about.

Obviously my point went over your head, not in sense that you can't understand, in a sense that I can't explain it well enough for you to understand, apparently.

I don't accept using X to your(anyones) advantage, then dismissing it as soon as someone else tries to use it to their advantage, that simply does not work for me nore does it make me take such an opinion serious at all.

I'll just leave it at that since we are going nowhere anyways.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> *You can argue it going a 10-8, and there have been people on this forum who have*, so I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Obviously my point went over your head, not in sense that you can't understand, in a sense that I can't explain it well enough for you to understand, apparently.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about exactly?? 

i said that it is a 10-8 and you cant argue against it. Ofcourse people still have but not a single person has been able to make 1 decent case to support the theory that it should be 10-9.

No i got what you are saying very well. I just think differently then you do. I think the fight itself is what gives a person the right to say "The judge was stupid here and the judge wasnt stupid here".
Its just difference in opinion. Thats all bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol what are you talking about??
> 
> You know those scores you have there are done by random people and not by the official judges?? Thats just how those people scored the fights. On the official scoring its 3 different "OFFICIAL" people. And on that one its exactly as how it was read out. What is Dana lying about exactly?? He is saying that those 2 judges gave penn the first 2 rounds and the third round a 10-8 for Fitch. Which makes perfect sense.
> I think you might be confused about something...


Did you read what I said? No? Well I said:

I HAD NO IDEA WHAT THEIR SOURCES ARE AND PROBABLY NOT TO TRUST IT.

(Please note i didnt notice the differences in the names of the judges) Ignore the first post. I only just woke up and just thought it was somnething to add. I see that those arent the judges now. But I did offer a pretty big disclaimer lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Did you read what I said? No? Well I said:
> 
> I HAD NO IDEA WHAT THEIR SOURCES ARE AND PROBABLY NOT TO TRUST IT.
> 
> (Please note i didnt notice the differences in the names of the judges) Ignore the first post. I only just woke up and just thought it was somnething to add. I see that those arent the judges now. But I did offer a pretty big disclaimer lol.


Lol calm down buddy. I read everything you said. There is nothing wrong with the sources. Just like you mentiond you didnt notice the difference in judges. I corrected you thats all. No need to yell at me because you made a mistake.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You can EASILY argue against it. BJ was never in trouble. Yeah, Fitch was on top of him but he never threatened to end the fight, ever. Just because you're on top the whole round doesn't automatically make it a 10-8. Fitch did some damage but not really that much. You haven't proved that it was a 10-8 so it's just your opinion as well.


SideWays222 said:


> What are you talking about exactly??
> 
> *i said that it is a 10-8 and you cant argue against it*. Ofcourse people still have but not a single person has been able to make 1 decent case to support the theory that it should be 10-9.
> 
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

js9234 said:


> You can EASILY argue against it. BJ was never in trouble. Yeah, Fitch was on top of him but he never threatened to end the fight, ever. Just because you're on top the whole round doesn't automatically make it a 10-8. Fitch did some damage but not really that much. You haven't proved that it was a 10-8 so it's just your opinion as well.


What you dont get is that BJ got an 8. Fitch didnt get an score of 11 or 12 or something. Fitch got an Normal score of 10. BJ didnt do ANYTHING in that fight which is why he got an 8. Fitch didnt get rewarded it was BJ who got his score lowered since he didnt do anything except taking punches to the face.

So anyone arguing that "Fitch didnt do this, didnt do that" just doesnt understand. If you want to make an argument for it being a 10-9 you have to give examples as to what BJ did to make it a 10-9 not what Fitch didnt do.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The fight was a draw and was scored correctly imo. Unfortunatly if this fight happens again, which it most likely will then I see Fitch winning it.

I can see where Dana is coming from, Does anyone really like seeing Fitch figh? Does anyone want to see Fitch v GSP again? However, Fitch has earned his second shot so should get it now but i for one am not desperate to see it.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

He avoided being submitted and didn't get TKO'd or put in danger of any of it. Fitch just layed in his guard and was content on throwing small shots. I'm not a Fitch hater or even a big fan of BJ but I still believe it was a 10-9. I don't think it was so dominate that it has to be a 10-8 but each person has their own view of a 10-8 round. To me personally, I believe you have to be in danger of being submitted or TKO'd and completely dominated the whole round. BJ was never in trouble. Fitch didn't go for any submissions or try to TKO him. He was happy with just laying on top and throwing some small shots. That's why he has a lot of haters. He could have tried harder and came out of his comfort zone. I actually like a lot of his fights that peole hate cause it's almost like a human chess match. But sometimes he needs to commit to a submission or punch and just go for it and that's also why I think Dana isn't a big fan. He has all the work ethic and talent in the world but won't just go for it. It's almost as if he has no killer instinct.


SideWays222 said:


> What you dont get is that BJ got an 8. Fitch didnt get an score of 11 or 12 or something. Fitch got an Normal score of 10. BJ didnt do ANYTHING in that fight which is why he got an 8. Fitch didnt get rewarded it was BJ who got his score lowered since he didnt do anything except taking punches to the face.
> 
> So anyone arguing that "Fitch didnt do this, didnt do that" just doesnt understand. If you want to make an argument for it being a 10-9 *you have to give examples as to what BJ did to make it a 10-9 not what Fitch didnt do*.


Also, Fitch did get rewarded. He got a 10 which means he won the round. So you think fighters should start getting 11 or 12's? You're not making sense unless I missed something somewhere.


SideWays222 said:


> What you dont get is that BJ got an 8. Fitch didnt get an score of 11 or 12 or something. Fitch got an Normal score of 10. BJ didnt do ANYTHING in that fight which is why he got an 8. Fitch didnt get rewarded it was BJ who got his score lowered since he didnt do anything except taking punches to the face.
> 
> So anyone arguing that "Fitch didnt do this, didnt do that" just doesnt understand. If you want to make an argument for it being a 10-9 you have to give examples as to what BJ did to make it a 10-9 not what Fitch didnt do.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

js9234 said:


> He avoided being submitted and didn't get TKO'd or put in danger of any of it. Fitch just layed in his guard and was content on throwing small shots. I'm not a Fitch hater or even a big fan of BJ but I still believe it was a 10-9. I don't think it was so dominate that it has to be a 10-8 but each person has their own view of a 10-8 round. To me personally, I believe you have to be in danger of being submitted or TKO'd and completely dominated the whole round. BJ was never in trouble. Fitch didn't go for any submissions or try to TKO him. He was happy with just laying on top and throwing some small shots. That's why he has a lot of haters. He could have tried harder and came out of his comfort zone. I actually like a lot of his fights that peole hate cause it's almost like a human chess match. But sometimes he needs to commit to a submission or punch and just go for it and that's also why I think Dana isn't a big fan. He has all the work ethic and talent in the world but won't just go for it. It's almost as if he has no killer instinct.





js9234 said:


> Also, Fitch did get rewarded. He got a 10 which means he won the round. So you think fighters should start getting 11 or 12's? You're not making sense unless I missed something somewhere.


No i never said that fighters should start getting 11 and 12's. Im so annoyed with people making stuff up that i cant even deal with them.

You are saying that Fitch didnt deserve a 10??

Fitch earned his 10 and BJ earned his 8

I lost all patience for people like you so sorry if i dont want to go into it further.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

HOLY CRAP CAN YOU READ? WTF are you talking about? You said all of that or hinted towards it. You should be annoyed with your own trolling ass not making any damn sense...


SideWays222 said:


> No i never said that fighters should start getting 11 and 12's. Im so annoyed with people making stuff up that i cant even deal with them.
> 
> You are saying that Fitch didnt deserve a 10??
> 
> ...


Also, where the hell did I say Fitch didn't deserve it? Dude you need to go get laid and refresh your brain before you reply. You're losing it.


SideWays222 said:


> No i never said that fighters should start getting 11 and 12's. Im so annoyed with people making stuff up that i cant even deal with them.
> 
> You are saying that Fitch didnt deserve a 10??
> 
> ...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Dana is always looking for a way to can him, if Fitch went down twice, he'd be gone. Even if it was to guys at the top of the division. I mean if Penn did half of what Jon's done in the UFC he'd have fought for the title at least 5 times if not more. Look at that fight, coming in Jon had taken out Gono, Thiago, Saunders(injury replacement for Alves), Pierce(injury replacement for Alves) and Thiago Alves. The Alves fight was supposed to be for the WW shot, but Shields comes over puts on a piss poor performance split decision(that he lost imho) and Jon gets jumped. Because somehow Jake's performance was somehow better than Jon's one sided dominate UD over a BETTER FIGHTER. Penn had two losses to Edgar at LW and a quick KO over and aging Hughes yet if Penn had won he'd be getting the shot at a man who's beaten him (to the point of quitting on the stool) twice.



i was quite pissed that shields got a shot, coz kampmann won that fight. and hearing all this talk beforehand about how good shields is, i dont think he delivered. hes very lucky he got the win


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

js9234 said:


> HOLY CRAP CAN YOU READ? WTF are you talking about? You said all of that or hionted towards it. You should be annoyed with your own trolling ass not making any damn sense...





> SideWays222
> 
> Fitch didnt get an score of 11 or 12 or something.


That in no way states that fighters should start getting 11 or 12. 

If you cant figure out why i said that then as i said.. its pointless talking to you.

Sorry man.. talking with people like you is like working with the "Handicapped". It just gets draining after a while having to explain every little thing.

and btw

Calm down.. it isnt healthy. And watch the double posts.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel bad for Fitch, must suck being almost universally hated for doing something so good that it becomes trivial to the average viewer... Imagine if GSP never existed and Fitch had been champ for years, wonder if Dana would talk the same amount of crap about him?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I feel bad for Fitch, must suck being almost universally hated for doing something so good that it becomes trivial to the average viewer... Imagine if GSP never existed and Fitch had been champ for years, wonder if Dana would talk the same amount of crap about him?


If GSP didn´t exist, Fitch would be the GSP.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> If GSP didn´t exist, Fitch would be the GSP.


That was - to a certain extent - my point... And we all know how much Dana loves him some GSP... Poor, poor Fitch :/


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

No way fitch can be gsp, fans don;t love fitch like they do gsp. Plus gsp tries to finish while we all know what fitch does.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/2...nn-jon-fitch-draw-shows-limits-of-mma-scoring
> 
> ALL THREE JUDGES GAVE IT A 10-8, and this guy says it was a win for BJ? I mean I get he doesn't sell huge PPV numbers but jesus, really? You thought Bj won when Bj didn't even think he won?
> 
> ...


Lol is that new to you? Machida-Rampage rings a bell??

Dana's personal feelings always played a huge part and as long as he rules this organization, it will continue to be like this.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

M.C said:


> Jon's takedown in the second round was caused cause Penn missed the flying knee. Penn was already on the way down before Fitch even had it in his mind to try a TD. I don't count such TD's as a TD, Penn was already heading down. Fitch did't earn it or even try for it, it. I could have taken Penn down at that moment.


Not to sidetrack the conversation too much, but why does it matter if the takedown only happened because a fighter opened a hole for an opponent to walk through?

If a fighter leaves his chin out and gets tagged, the punch counts. If a fighter has a sloppy mount and gets swept, it still counts.

I don't get why taking advantage of a mistake shouldn't be rewarded.



On topic:

It's not really a surprise that Dana loves Penn and hates Fitch.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Go **** yourself Dana, not a 10-8 you ******* clown. He just wants Penn to fight for a title no matter how obvious it is that Fitch deserves it more. Fitch, 13-1-1 in the UFC as a WW, Penn is 1-3-1 in his last 5 as a WW tell me some more about who deserves a title shot Dana you ******* joke.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fitch does deserve the shot, but there's little reason to suspect that he won't simply get his rear end kicked a second time. Dana could be a little more cordial, but I agree with him to some extent. Not about the outcome of the fight, but with Jon's consistently moaning for a title shot. Does he deserve it? Is he the clear number two of the division? Yes, assuming we still regard BJ as a LW fighter. Has he done anything to suggest he can hang with GSP, let alone beat him? No. Did he struggle with LW BJ Penn? Yes. I mean, to parade about and say you're the best WW in the world and that you have what it takes to defeat GSP when you've not demonstrated that whatsoever does get a tad unbearable. I know he has to be confident in himself, but surely, deep down, he must know he'll never be number one so long as St. Pierre is at WW.

And for all of the critique that GSP garners for being a 'safe' fighter, Fitch is much more a perpetrator. GSP at least abandons his comfort zone... he doesn't have to wrestle you to win. Fitch holds on to wrestling like a security blanket. I like him... I think his ugly style is kind of cool to watch... but Jon Fitch is the very definition of fight not to lose. I can understand why that wears thin on some people.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol calm down buddy. I read everything you said. There is nothing wrong with the sources. Just like you mentiond you didnt notice the difference in judges. I corrected you thats all. No need to yell at me because you made a mistake.


SHUT FUCHI
BWCRJLH UP ARSEHOLE I HATE YOU'!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol just kidding bro. I wasn't trying to yell at all. Was just trying to be funny more than anything. Were cool, I was the one who was wrong after all:thumb02:.

Like I said I had just woke up so nothing cohesive was coming from me lol.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

if your on top of someone for a round like that and you cant finish a notoriosly poor cardio penn who moved up in weight has no right to ask for a title shot jesus fitch finish someone get a ko jesus mark hamill whos ******* deaf can finish an oppent your just a mediocore fighter who does the bare minimum to win knowing how the scoring system works. Like how could any fitch fan justify his title rant like how in the world he couldnt finish that fight is beyond me u give nut hugging a whole new meaning i personally want my crowned champions to be finishers guys that fight for the tko ko , not ones that dance around trying to play the points aspect of it never having the will to finish from the start. Fitch fighting mma is as boring as 2 boxers with no power at all just rock em sockeming it lol


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

AKA > Dana White. Dana knows how to hold a grudge like a 14 year old scorned Ex GF. He is a bitch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> So what seems to be the opinion with some members on the board is if the judges say Penn won the first two, people say the judges are blind, but when the judges say Fitch got a 10-8, the judges were spot on?
> 
> It sounds like a some of Fitch's fans not liking that it went to a draw.
> 
> Personally, the draw was perfect. Penn won R1 and R2, and Fitch did get a 10-8. This is the best scored fight in recent memory.


I dont even see the second or third rounds as close, Fitch won both hands down. I didn't think it was debatable who won when I watched the fight but watching it again and looking at the stats only re-affirmed it to me, this was a bad decision. 
http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/02/fitch-vs-penn-official-ufc-statistics.html


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fightmetric is about as useless at judging how a fight goes as you can get.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/88145-how-did-you-score-fitch-vs-penn-round-round.html

Seems the majority of fans so far feel that the draw was correct, as did the judges, hell, even Dana thought Penn had won the fight, much less draw.

Interesting how the majority feel the fight was scored correctly.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> Fightmetric is about as useless at judging how a fight goes as you can get.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/88145-how-did-you-score-fitch-vs-penn-round-round.html
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with Fightmetric and you cant put aside that fact that Fitch won two rounds the second and the third I dont think id even be upset if Fitch won the first and IDK if ppl just got sucked in by Rogan's ranting, he gets paid to make fights as exciting as he can.

Dana is a bad reference BTW if it comes from his mouth it's got about a 10% chance of being the truth on a good day.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn won rounds 1 and 2, the majority think so, the judges think so, Dana thinks Penn won, in fact if you go to that link I posted, quite a few people think Penn won that fight.

It's not a "fact" Fitch won 2 rounds, it's a "fact" that on the official scorecards, Penn was the one that won 2 rounds and the majority feel he did as well.

As for fightmetric, it does not take into account aggressiveness, octagon control, how hard the punches were, the imapct, did someone get cut? How do they score stuffing takedowns? etc etc. Fightmetirc cannot judge a fight, it doesn't take into account everything that goes into judging a fight, which is why the majority of people disagree with it on this fight.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

How can you say fitch won the second round? Because he landed a a couple of ineffective shots in the ending of the 2nd round. Bj took him down almost had the RNC, implemented his game plan which worked well in the fight. I would have given the fight to bj penn. Fitch looked like a slower version of Randy Couture.

Bj deserves props for his performance.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> Penn won rounds 1 and 2, the majority think so, the judges think so, Dana thinks Penn won, in fact if you go to that link I posted, quite a few people think Penn won that fight.
> 
> It's not a "fact" Fitch won 2 rounds, it's a "fact" that on the official scorecards, Penn was the one that won 2 rounds and the majority feel he did as well.
> 
> As for fightmetric, it does not take into account aggressiveness, octagon control, how hard the punches were, the imapct, did someone get cut? How do they score stuffing takedowns? etc etc. Fightmetirc cannot judge a fight, it doesn't take into account everything that goes into judging a fight, which is why the majority of people disagree with it on this fight.


Well the stats do speak for themselves and Fitch did win both round two and three and the stats clearly can account for that even if they cant account for everything.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You can say that all you want, it doesn't stop the fact that it does not score octagon control, aggreissiveness, cuts/how someone got cut, how hard punches are, how effecitve punches are, stuffed takedowns, etc etc, which are all very major when it comes to scoring a fight, which is why that site and sites like it are worthless in the actual scoring of a fight.

When the majority disagree with the site, when the judges disagree with the site, when Dana disagrees with the site, you can assume the site is wrong.

The fight was a draw, most people agree as do the official judges. There's really nothing else to say.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

f4rtknock3r said:


> How can you say fitch won the second round? Because he landed a a couple of ineffective shots in the ending of the 2nd round. Bj took him down almost had the RNC, implemented his game plan which worked well in the fight. I would have given the fight to bj penn. Fitch looked like a slower version of Randy Couture.
> 
> Bj deserves props for his performance.


I just dont let Joe Rogan's voice influence my opinion of a fight, never once was he close to sinking in a RNC. Thats just Rogan saying "Fitch is in trouble here" when Fitch was never in any trouble and he defended the sub and always reversed the takedown and ended up on top.



And the poll shows more people felt Fitch won the fight not that more people felt it was a draw so MC its not a consensus.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Who said anything about Joe Rogan? Penn had an arm under the chin, that's half way to sinking the choke in. It's not like Penn didn't get close, cause he did. Joe Rogan's commentating has absolutely nothing to do with it, and you are the first person to even bring that up.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Dana is a business man, the guy will talk all the shit he wants for whatever is unfovorable towards his brand. Fitch is an EXTREMELY smart fighter, just like GSP, he uses the rules of the octagon and bases his gameplan around that instead of looking for a lucky finish. 

Here's how I interprete this scenario:
International judges = UFC picked = BIASED JUDGES
How is bias created? Well, it depends on who actually picks the judges, which I'm guessing someone like White does...white's interested in making $$$, white preaches "don't leave it in the hand of the judges man," white comes off as the sports "bigger fan" yet we hear all the fighters complaining about the lack of $$$ they get, in fact, we're led to believe that fighters get money "under the table" yet no fighter EVER mentions anything like that, mind you things like that need to be recorded for tax purposes...guess my point is that UFC is pretty corrupt, the judging system is corrupt, and white runs the show pretty much unless fighters finish, in which case the faulty judges can't really say anything. Oh, isn't it cool how we don't know how the hell the judges rate fights, we just accept the idea that the "athletic commission picks them and we have no control over what they say." No control? What about just paying the judges lmao, who work for your organization, same organization that is only interested in making a profit...? Right.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

f4rtknock3r said:


> How can you say fitch won the second round? Because he landed a a couple of ineffective shots in the ending of the 2nd round. Bj took him down almost had the RNC, implemented his game plan which worked well in the fight. I would have given the fight to bj penn. Fitch looked like a slower version of Randy Couture.
> 
> Bj deserves props for his performance.


He was no where NEAR having that choke in the second round. Almost as soon as he had Jon's back Jon reversed him. The first round, yes BJ was threatening with it. The second he wasn't even close, watch it again.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Fitch is hands down the #2 WW in the world and he beat Penn's ass. Dana should be happy to have him. Period.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

M.C said:


> As for fightmetric, it does not take into account aggressiveness, octagon control, how hard the punches were, the imapct, *did someone get cut?* How do they score stuffing takedowns? etc etc. Fightmetirc cannot judge a fight, it doesn't take into account everything that goes into judging a fight, which is why the majority of people disagree with it on this fight.


I agree with you on Fightmetric not being used to conclusively judge a fight.

But what does someone getting cut matter? That's not in any judging criteria I've ever seen, anywhere.




ptw said:


> Here's how I interprete this scenario:
> International judges = UFC picked = BIASED JUDGES
> How is bias created? Well, it depends on who actually picks the judges, which I'm guessing someone like White does...white's interested in making $$$, white preaches "don't leave it in the hand of the judges man," white comes off as the sports "bigger fan" yet we hear all the fighters complaining about the lack of $$$ they get, in fact, we're led to believe that fighters get money "under the table" yet no fighter EVER mentions anything like that, mind you things like that need to be recorded for tax purposes...guess my point is that UFC is pretty corrupt, the judging system is corrupt, and white runs the show pretty much unless fighters finish, in which case the faulty judges can't really say anything. Oh, isn't it cool how we don't know how the hell the judges rate fights, we just accept the idea that the "athletic commission picks them and we have no control over what they say." No control? What about just paying the judges lmao, who work for your organization, same organization that is only interested in making a profit...? Right.


I'm not sure if the UFC picked refs and judges at UFC 127 or not. Australian states do regulate MMA (e.g. Victoria bans the use of a cage) but I'm not familiar with how much they do for each event. Maybe some of the Aussies here could find out. But just because it's an international event, doesn't mean the UFC automatically picks the judges. The local authorities could if they already have the rules in place.

But if they do, Marc Ratner is the one who picks them. He used to be the head of the NSAC, and usually has a fair amount of NSAC licensed judges at the international shows.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well if we are going to argue fight metric it helps if you have actually looked at the site and criteria before you make judgments, a lot of the reason you give for it not being able to score a fight correctly are just false and point blank it dose have a system in place to account for heavy strikes, octagon control and TDD.

Its convenient to attempt to discredit the data but you cant its there and wile it didnt make my mind up for me as some seem to think it dose reinforce my original thoughts, facts are Fitch landed 59 strikes in the second to BJ's 18 yes I said 18 and I dont care if they are just slaps having 41 extra slaps means to me he won the stand up.

I think he won the majority of the grappling as well if you watch the fight he controlled BJ more than BJ controlled him.

Anyway before we start giving fightmetric a bad name at least read how it works. Even under the 10 point must they have Fitch winning, BJ should have lost that fight even without the judging criteria the stats lean heavily toward Fitch. 

I find it had to believe anyone could call it a draw. /shrug


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Well if we are going to argue fight metric it helps if you have actually looked at the site and criteria before you make judgments, a lot of the reason you give for it not being able to score a fight correctly are just false and point blank it dose have a system in place to account for heavy strikes, octagon control and TDD.
> 
> Its convenient to attempt to discredit the data but you cant its there and wile it didnt make my mind up for me as some seem to think it dose reinforce my original thoughts, facts are Fitch landed 59 strikes in the second to BJ's 18 yes I said 18 and I dont care if they are just slaps having 41 extra slaps means to me he won the stand up.
> 
> ...



People that discredit it are just in denial. Iv seen people claim that the stats there are opinion. Im not sure how those stats can be opinion unless you are claiming that they are counting while being bias.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a Fitch fan or anything, I don't dislike him either so I guess you could say I'm neutral when it comes to him.

But the way he's being treated is driving me to being a fan of his, the MMA fan base AND Dana White needs to learn this is MIXED Martial Arts.

And you are going to see wrestling just as much as you will kick boxing.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> People that discredit it are just in denial. Iv seen people claim that the stats there are opinion. Im not sure how those stats can be opinion unless you are claiming that they are counting while being bias.


The thing is though, a human being enters the stats. Notice how Fightmetric and Compustrike usually have different numbers?

In the 3rd round, Compustrike says Fitch landed 134 strikes to B.J.'s 0. Fightmetric says Fitch landed 149 strikes to Penn's 2.

What accounts for the difference? Human interpretation.

I don't claim it's necessarily bias by the person entering the stats, but just that they're required to classify things that could go either way. Was that a missed punch, or a feint? Was that a TD attempt, or just a clinch to get an opponent to the fence? Was that strike a power strike, or a regular strike? People are going to differ on the answers.

That being said, I agree with the Fightmetric scoring of Penn v. Fitch, but I don't think it's definitive, just because Fightmetric says it is.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That title is a little OTT, however, I can see why Dana mightn't like John Fitch. Dana's a business man who wants to put asses in seats and sell PPVs, John Fitch isn't good at doing that. He's easily one of the most boring fighters to watch and Dana must detest the fact that he's probably the top contender in the division.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

top contender or not, I don't see him getting the belt off GSP's waist anytime soon, well, as long as GSP's camping it at least


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> The thing is though, a human being enters the stats. Notice how Fightmetric and Compustrike usually have different numbers?
> 
> In the 3rd round, Compustrike says Fitch landed 134 strikes to B.J.'s 0. Fightmetric says Fitch landed 149 strikes to Penn's 2.
> 
> ...


One thing they both have in common though with those stats is that Fitch fucked BJ up. a


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Fitch has several demerits working against him:
> 
> 1. fighting management in the licensing of his image for the UFC video game.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you. If round 3 was a 10-8 rd then, every rd in the GSP vs KOS fight

should have been a 10-8 round. KOS took a far worse beating, on his feet no less. RD 1

of Edgar Maynard should have been 10-7. I have seen far worse, way worse, I mean

complete ass kickicking only get scored 10-9 rds. Fitch just doesn't do alot of damage.

I'm not hating, just bieng honest. If he was this brutal guy, that inflicted all this

damage, he wouldn't hold the UFC record for most decision victories. He doesn't have a

killer instinct.

Some could agrue his reputation alone cost him the victory this time out


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNinja said:


> I have seen far worse, way worse, I mean
> 
> complete ass kickicking only get scored 10-9 rds. Fitch just doesn't do alot of damage.


Can you give me an example of a round scored 10-9 that was more dominant that what Fitch did in the third? I can't think of one. Fitch landed well over a 100 strikes and BJ landed either none or two according to fightmetric and compustrike. 

BJ's face does not agree that Fitch doesn't do damage. Some of the shots he landed in the third were heavy ones. I don't know how anyone could not score it a 10-8 round.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> I 100% agree with you. If round 3 was a 10-8 rd then, every rd in the GSP vs KOS fight
> 
> should have been a 10-8 round. KOS took a far worse beating, on his feet no less. RD 1
> 
> ...


GSP may have a great jab, but he landed fewer shots in 5 rounds against Kos, than Fitch did in the third round against B.J.

Yes, he closed Kos' eye, but legally blinding an opponent in one eye is its own reward...



Drogo said:


> Can you give me an example of a round scored 10-9 that was more dominant that what Fitch did in the third? I can't think of one. Fitch landed well over a 100 strikes and BJ landed either none or two according to fightmetric and compustrike.
> 
> BJ's face does not agree that Fitch doesn't do damage. Some of the shots he landed in the third were heavy ones. I don't know how anyone could not score it a 10-8 round.


I didn't agree with it, but two judges somehow scored round 2 of Fedor v. Bigfoot a 10-9...

But honestly, I don't think bad decisions before justify bad decisions now. Both round 2 of Fedor/Bigfoot and round 3 of Penn/Fitch were clearly dominant performances where an opponent did essentially nothing, and deserved 10-8 scores.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> The thing is though, a human being enters the stats. Notice how Fightmetric and Compustrike usually have different numbers?
> 
> In the 3rd round, Compustrike says Fitch landed 134 strikes to B.J.'s 0. Fightmetric says Fitch landed 149 strikes to Penn's 2.
> 
> ...




Well fightmetric is not a calculator, it's a judging criterea like the ten point must system. I go there for the stats and I also check compustrike and I watched the fight twice so I don't see how that's basing my opinion off what fightmetric came up with, I don't even care who their winner is tbh I just look at who won under the ten point must.


----------

